# vlan im kernel 2.6.27 geht nicht

## hurra

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Kernelupdate auf 2.6.27-r2 durchgeführt. Seitdem geht mein vlan nicht mehr.

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0="172.17.16.191 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_eth0="default via 172.17.16.1"

vlans_eth0="1"

config_eth0_1="10.254.254.42 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:08:8e:73

          inet addr:172.17.16.191  Bcast:172.17.16.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7502 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5464 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5094972 (4.8 MiB)  TX bytes:858853 (838.7 KiB)

eth0.1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:08:8e:73

          inet addr:10.254.254.42  Bcast:10.254.254.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:79 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3630 (3.5 KiB)  TX bytes:378 (378.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:448 (448.0 B)  TX bytes:448 (448.0 B)

```

ping

```

PING 10.254.254.172 (10.254.254.172) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable

^C

--- 10.254.254.172 ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6017ms

, pipe 3

```

Dazu die arp-Tabelle, arp -an

```

? (10.254.254.172) at <incomplete> on eth0.1

```

Mit dem älteren Kernel 2.6.25 klappt die gleiche Konfiguration problemlos. 

Im Kernel habe ich nichts verändernt.

Ich habs mit meiner alten Config und anschließendem make oldconfig probiert, aber auch mit ner kompletten Default-Config.

Iptables oder sowas läuft nicht.

Danke

Cu Hurra

----------

## hurra

*bump*

Niemand ne Idee?

Hier noch die ausgabe von emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E4500_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Nov 2008 10:02:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB eu en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi additions alsa amarok amd64 berkdb bzip2 cddb cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups daap dbus dri dvb dvd encode esd ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal hdri history httpd iconv imagemagick imlib isdnlog ithreads jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility latex libcaca lm_sensors mad matroska md5sum midi mmx modplug mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses network nls nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png postscript ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection rtsp ruby samba session shout slp smp sndfile speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 stream subversion svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora threadsafe tiff unicode usb vcd visualization vlm vorbis wavpack wma wmf x264 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB eu en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Danke trotzdem :=)

Cu Hurra

----------

## ConiKost

iproute2 installiert?

Sont geht es, wie deine config hier zeigt, bei mir einwandfrei!

----------

## hurra

iproute2 ist bereits installiert.

Ich werde es morgen nochmal mit einer wirklich 100% stock kernel komfig probieren.

----------

## Anarcho

Meine VLAN Config sieht so aus:

```
vlans_eth0="1"

vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

config_vlan1=( "192.168.0.1/24" )
```

----------

## hurra

Ich denke nicht, dass es an der config in /etc/conf.d/net liegt.

eth0.1 wird ja richtig angelegt.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Meine VLAN Config sieht so aus:
> 
> ```
> vlans_eth0="1"
> 
> ...

 

Die Config ist üblich, wenn man kein iproute2 nutzt.

Seine Config stimmt soweit schon, ist mit meiner Identisch. Und hier geht es ja..

----------

## hurra

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Meine VLAN Config sieht so aus:
> 
> ```
> vlans_eth0="1"
> 
> ...

 

Ok, hab das auch mal probiert - ohne Erfolg.

Hier noch zwei Ausgaben:

cat /proc/net/vlan/config

```

VLAN Dev name    | VLAN ID

Name-Type: VLAN_NAME_TYPE_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD

vlan1          | 1  | eth0

```

cat /proc/net/vlan/vlan1

```

vlan1  VID: 1    REORDER_HDR: 1  dev->priv_flags: 1

         total frames received          138

          total bytes received         7130

      Broadcast/Multicast Rcvd            2

      total frames transmitted           35

       total bytes transmitted         2094

            total headroom inc            0

           total encap on xmit            0

Device: eth0

INGRESS priority mappings: 0:0  1:0  2:0  3:0  4:0  5:0  6:0 7:0

EGRESSS priority Mappings:

```

Komischerweise befüllt er manchmal auch die Arp-Tabelle:

```
10.254.254.1             ether   00:0b:ac:a1:ef:40   C                     vlan1

10.254.254.132           ether   00:0e:0c:4a:f2:84   C                     vlan1

10.254.254.165                   (incomplete)                              vlan1

10.254.254.162           ether   00:d0:96:71:d5:78   C                     vlan1
```

Last edited by hurra on Sun Nov 09, 2008 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Meine VLAN Config sieht so aus:
> 
> ```
> vlans_eth0="1"
> 
> ...

 

Ich glaube kaum das das was mit iproute2 zu tun hat. Ausserdem ist der einzige Unterschied in meiner und eurer Konfig die Zeile welche den Namen des VLAN Interfaces bestimmt.

----------

## Beforegod

Von wo wird der Ping ausgeführt? Lokal oder von einer anderen Maschine?

Was sagt route?

ifconfig eth0.2 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 

ifconfig eth0.2 up

probieren und dann mal pingen. geht das?

----------

## hurra

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Von wo wird der Ping ausgeführt? Lokal oder von einer anderen Maschine?
> 
> Was sagt route?
> 
> ifconfig eth0.2 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 
> ...

 

route -n:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.254.254.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vlan1

172.17.16.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         172.17.16.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

```

```
 # ifconfig vlan1 10.254.254.42 netmask 255.255.255.0

# ifconfig vlan1 up

```

Ping:

```
PING www (10.254.254.132) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.254.254.42 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
```

Arptabelle:

```

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

10.254.254.132                   (incomplete)                              vlan1

```

Eventuell noch jemand ne Idee?

Danke

Cu hurra

----------

## Beforegod

Klingt zwar jetzt vollkommen doof, aber probier mal ein Traceroute.

Was passiert wenn Du dem VLan eine IP Adresse gibts, die im selben Netz wie Deine richtige liegt (quasi 172.17.16.192) ?

Geht dann ein Ping?

----------

## hurra

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Klingt zwar jetzt vollkommen doof, aber probier mal ein Traceroute.
> 
> Was passiert wenn Du dem VLan eine IP Adresse gibts, die im selben Netz wie Deine richtige liegt (quasi 172.17.16.192) ?
> 
> Geht dann ein Ping?

 

Was soll ein Traceroute bringen? Zwischen mir und dem Ziel ist kein Router:

```
traceroute to 10.254.254.160 (10.254.254.160), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  10.254.254.42 (10.254.254.42)  3004.155 ms !H  3004.155 ms !H  3004.149 ms !H
```

Nen anderen Netzbereich kann ich nicht vergeben, sonst erreich ich ja meine Ziele nicht. Da wird nichts zwischen dem normalen 172er und dem 10er geroutet.

Danke

Cu hurra

----------

## Beforegod

Sagte ja, doofe idee.

Nun gut, habe das ganze auch mal bei mir ausprobiert. Ohne Probleme.

Weiss leider auch nicht mehr wo man ansetzen könnte.

----------

## hurra

Könnt ihr mir mal eure Kernelconfig für den 2.6.27-r2 posten?

----------

